# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  Bộ GD&ĐT vừa có Thông tư quy định ứng dụng khoa học nguồn tin trong điều hành,

## vtnn2017a@

*Thời đại số, học mọi lúc - mọi nơi*

*(GDVN) - Bộ GD&ĐT vừa có Thông tư quy định áp dụng khoa học tin tức trong chủa quản, tổ chức training qua mạng. Thông tư này áp dụng cho đại học, trường đại học.*

========> Link về nguồn gia sư:  gia sư sinh viên

Theo Bộ GD&ĐT, việc áp dụng công nghệ nguồn tin trong huấn luyện qua mạng là việc sử dụng các trang thiết bị điện tử, phần mềm, học liệu điện tử và mạng viễn thông (chủ yếu là mạng Internet) tương trợ các hoạt động dạy và học nhằm thay đổi tích cực phương pháp dạy – học, tăng tiến hiệu quả công việc huấn luyện.

Việc áp dụng công nghệ nguồn tin trong điều hành, tổ chức giải thích qua mạng phải tuân thủ các quy chế và các quyết định tập huấn do Bộ GD&ĐT đã ban hành, xin hứa chất lượng và nâng cao hiệu quả đào tạo.

Thông tư số 12, ngày 22/4/2016 có nội dung cụ thể: Thủ trưởng hạ tầng huấn luyện quy định môn học, học phần trong các chương trình đào tạo của đơn vị được phép thực hiện qua mạng (gọi là học phần tập huấn qua mạng) trên hạ tầng các quy chế của quy chế giảng giải hiện hành.




[center !important]Ảnh minh họa. Báo Đấu thầu[/center !important]


Nội dung các học phần tập huấn qua mạng có khối lượng, nội dung và cấu trúc kiến thức tương đương với các học phần thuộc chương trình cùng ngành nghề học, cấp học.

Theo lãnh đạo Cục công nghệ nguồn tin (Bộ GD&ĐT), hệ thống khoa học thông tin liên đới tập huấn qua mạng phải cam đoan các quy chế luật pháp có liên đới về áp dụng kỹ thuật thông trong cơ quan nhà nước và các quyết định về an toàn, an ninh nguồn tin.

Trong nội dung triển khai này, chuẩn đóng gói e-Learning gồm các học liệu điện tử, bài giảng điện tử e-Learning, bộ máy LMS, LCMS khuyến khích vận dụng các chuẩn đóng gói phổ biến trên toàn cầu như: SCORM (Sharable Content Object Reference Model), AICC (Aviation Industry Computer-Based huấn luyện Committee).





*Gắn mác tiến sĩ, Thạc sĩ để lấy oai với nhân gian*

(GDVN) - hiện tại, nhiều người có nghĩ suy lệch lạc, háo danh, “học cao để khiến quan to” nên cố gắn lên mình các mác tiến sĩ, Thạc sĩ để lấy “oai” với trần giới



Cổng nguồn tin huấn luyện qua mạng sẽ bao gồm: hệ thống quản lí học tập, hệ thống này cho phép người học tróc nã cập vào các nội dung học tập qua mạng như đã đăng ký và có thể tự học tập, tự thẩm định, nắm bắt được tiến trình, kết quả học tập của bản thân.

hệ thống cho phép cơ sở giảng giải điều hành điểm, tiến trình học tập của người học và các hoạt động của giảng sư, cố vấn học tập trên môi trường mạng. cung ứng diễn đàn đàm đạo và các dụng cụ hỗ trợ khác để người học có thể luận bàn với giảng sư và các bộ phận của cơ sở tập huấn các vấn đề liên đới đến học qua mạng.

Đối với kho học liệu số, hệ thống sẽ gồm giáo trình, sách giáo khoa, tài liệu tham khảo, bài kiểm tra thẩm định, bản trình chiếu, bảng dữ liệu được số hóa, các tệp âm thanh, hình ảnh, video, bài giảng điện tử, phần mềm dạy học, thí nghiệm ảo,… dùng cho nhu cầu học tập, nghiên cứu của người học.

không những thế còn có diễn đàn đàm đạo và các phương tiện hỗ trợ khác để đàm đạo về học tập, giải đáp câu hỏi của người học có sự tham dự của giảng sư, trợ giảng.

Để thực hiện triển khai quy định này, hệ thống máy chủ và hạ tầng kết nối mạng Internet phải có đủ băng thông, khả năng đáp ứng nhu cầu truy vấn cập của quý vị, không để xảy ra hiện tượng nghẽn mạng hay quá chuyển vận.

hạ tầng giải thích có thể chọn lọc hình thức đầu cơ hoặc thuê nhà cung cấp hạ tầng kỹ thuật nguồn tin trên cơ sở xin hứa an toàn, an ninh thông tin và hiệu quả đầu cơ.

đội ngũ cán bộ triển khai giải thích qua mạng là nhà giáo phải nắm vững năng lực dạy học qua mạng; có kỹ năng điều hành, định hướng, chỉ dẫn và giải đáp người học qua phương thức đào tạo qua mạng; tiêu dùng thành thạo hệ thống điều hành học tập qua mạng và các dụng cụ công nghệ tin tức theo đề nghị của cơ sở huấn luyện.

Phải đáp ứng hồ hết các tiêu chuẩn giảng sư theo quy chế của Bộ Giáo dục và giải thích tại Khoản 1 Điều 77 Luật Giáo dục và các quy chế có liên đới.

phòng ban khoa học quản trị bộ máy phải am tường các bộ máy vận dụng kỹ thuật thông tin liên quan đến giải thích qua mạng của hạ tầng đào tạo; được chỉ dẫn, chuyển giao kỹ thuật để quản trị, vận hành hệ thống kỹ thuật nguồn tin xin hứa hoạt động ổn định.

bộ phận kiểu dáng học liệu điện tử phải tinh thông trình tự thiết kế, trật tự cung ứng học liệu; tiêu dùng thành thục các công cụ khoa học nguồn tin liên quan và phối hợp với giảng viên bộ môn doanh nghiệp kiểu dáng, vun đắp học liệu điện tử dùng cho tập huấn qua mạng của cơ sở vật chất đào tạo.

Cán bộ cố vấn học tập phải tinh thông các hoạt động của huấn luyện qua mạng, thực hiện chỉ dẫn người học biết cách tham gia và tiêu dùng các vận dụng kỹ thuật thông tin trước khi tổ chức các khóa training qua mạng, theo dõi chủa quản công đoạn học tập của người học.

*Nguồn: Tổng hợp trên mạng*

----------

